# Echos deuten



## Jungferntaler (3. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,
war heute das erste mal mit einem Echolot aufm Wasser.
Wäre schön wenn Ihr mit beim deuten helfen könntet.
Habe zwar Vermutungen, aber bin mir nicht immer 100% sicher!
Bild 1:



Weicher Boden mit Kiesschicht und dickerem Stein!?
Bild 2:



Sprungschicht, oder Schwarm?
Bild 3:



Was zur Hölle ist das? Beim nächst Bild seht IHr das einfahrende Echo genauer!
Bild 4:



Bild 5:



Zwei fette Karpfen?! Kann man überhaupt bei einem guten Echo auf eine Art von Fisch schliessen?
Bild 6:



Tippe mal auf einen Baum, oder sowas!
Bild 7:



Hier tippe ich auch zwei Krautbänke?!
Bild 8:



Das weiß ich ausnahmsweise.|rolleyes Wer kommt drauf? 

Vielleicht findet Ihr auch beim bedrachten Einstellungsfehler.
Wäre auf hinweise dankbar!


----------



## gismo150 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

Noch grösser gehen die Bilder nicht oder?????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Jungferntaler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

habs nicht so mit bilder reinstellen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

Da speilen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, dass ein "gezieltes" Deuten fast unmöglich ist.
Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135963


----------



## Jungferntaler (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

joah kenn ich schon, aber nen bissl fachsimpeln und vermutungen anstellen macht ja auch spaß!
Schliesslich laufen hier ja nen paar "alte Echo Hasen" rum


----------



## bws0815 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

Mich würde mal interessieren, welches Modell das Echolot ist.
Hat einen schöne detailierte Darstellung

Humminbird 747c ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*



Jungferntaler schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ausnahmsweise.|rolleyes Wer kommt drauf?
> 
> !


 
Was ist es denn? ;+


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Was ist es denn? ;+



Ein Riesenschwarm Minifische? Hatten ein ähnliche Echos beim Heringsangeln und jüngst in einem See, wo an einem bestimmten Ufer Unmengen von Minifischen waren.


----------



## Hulk16 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

Einfach ein paar kleine Wobbler die 2m tief laufen durch die Wolke schleppen, wenn die Ruten krumm sind, waren es Barsche, wenn nicht ist es halt Weißfisch.
Das deuten von solchen Fischsymbolen wird erst nach dem Fang zu einem genauen Bild.
Von Tag zu Tag nach einigen Fängen wird die Deutung von dem was ich auf dem Bildschirm sehe immer genauer.......


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

Was isses denn nu?


----------



## belle-hro (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

Also ich tippe mal auf das Anfüttern vom Boot. Entweder Partikel und/oder Boilies!

Ich gewinne und bekomm das Echolot :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Echos deuten*

Kann man das deuten, ohne die Bootsgeschwindigkeit zu kennen?


----------

